# The Kitchen Table--Chopping Block Project



## Reede (Jan 11, 2014)

I've just gotten most of the way through with a project that I've had in mind for a number of years, and finally got around to doing something about. The history behind the project: My grandfather owned and operated a creamery and butcher shop in Rock Hill, SC. He sold it sometime around the time I was born(my memories are of going in there when he no longer owned it, to get scraps to go slop his hogs with), and we ended up with a number of the things from the business: Milk cans, a Multi mixer milkshake mixer, and a butcher table top. The table top spent years propped up against the wall. I've finally gotten around to getting it put into service. 
The recent thread on cutting boards prompted part of this, Salty's board held together with rods rather than glue. This board is made the same way, edge grain maple, no glue. At first it had a large bow in it, about 4 inches in the middle. Gravity and a bit of moisture has helped to take care of that. 
Right before new years, a friend of my sister's gave me a desk to use as the base for the cutting board. 

The first couple of pictures will show a bit of the dryness and dirtiness of the board. The board and the desk both got washed down with Murphy's Oil soap, and then wiped down with a heavy coat of warm mineral oil. 

During cleaning:










First side clean, halfway through its coat of oil:


----------



## Reede (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, one thing I left out: the dimensions of the board: 44X 72. So just under 4x6 feet. Lots of real estate here. For reference, the Boardsmith walnut board that lives on one end is an 18x24x3, a veritable tabletop in its own right, but it doesn't look very big sitting on top.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful! I love re-claimed projects.


----------



## Reede (Jan 11, 2014)

One of the things I find really interesting about this top are the wear areas on it. There were obviously 2 stations used at this board, a diagonal corners. If you flip over the board, you still have the same wear areas on the other side. Obviously, from time to time they would sand out the cut/worn areas. Photos below show the depth:













In another week or so, I'll give it a coat of a thin board butter mixture. But for now, I'm really enjoying having the drawers under the top, great place for my sharpening stuff. Keeps it out of the way, but easily close at hand. 

Reed


----------



## Nmko (Jan 11, 2014)

Too cool Reed! 
That Rader is HOT :fanning:


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 11, 2014)

That is super cool. Strong work. 

k.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 11, 2014)

That's awesome! I love the Rader, too.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 12, 2014)

I love projects like these. One of these days...
But nice work!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd love to have this myself - awesome!


----------



## Chefu (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful table / beautiful knives! It's amazing how you can refurbish an old table top like that and when you look at it, it makes you feel comfortable, and familiar, and warm all at the same time. Very cool...


----------



## Talim (Jan 12, 2014)

That's an awesome table. Love the history that comes with it.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 12, 2014)

So very cool!


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

that's some heavy duty work there, but the end result is well worth it


----------



## erikz (Jan 13, 2014)

Really nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zoran (Jan 15, 2014)

That is absolutely beautiful....lots of character and history in that table. Hope it serves you well.


----------



## Mitbud (Jan 16, 2014)

My sister had a similar project with a section of bowling alley she scrapped from an old local lane.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 17, 2014)

That is a great story, thanks for sharing. Great photo's too!


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 17, 2014)

Frickin awesome. What a beautiful board. Do I ever miss working on the old "butcher blocks" just don't see many more or these around any more. What a great project, props to you sir.


----------



## Reede (Feb 8, 2014)

Some interesting notes. I made a thin board butter mix out of mineral oil and beeswax. Treated 3 things: The table, my Boardsmith black walnut board, and my round bamboo board. The bamboo is 3 layer, edge grain construction. Anyway, the end grain Boardsmith was by far the fastest to absorb the mixture. Then the edge grain table, which after several weeks still feels waxy to the touch. The bamboo, it still feels like I just applied it. I'm guessing because you've got the higher glue ratio with the small pieces of bamboo.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2014)

The glue amount could have something to do with it but my guess is that the biggest factor is that the Boardsmith board is end grain which means the wood is open on the surface.


----------



## Dropmon (Feb 8, 2014)

Is the paring knife a Rader as well?


----------



## Reede (Feb 8, 2014)

That paring knife is a Scott McGhee--Guinea Hog Forge. He's located in Eastern NC. I do have a Rader parer that matches the Chef's knife. 

Dave, I expected the difference between the end grain and the table top(which is side grain with no glue--steel rods hold the thing together). However, I don't know that I expected the great difference between the table and the bamboo. The bamboo is almost like it hasn't absorbed anything at all.


----------



## RavenMad (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats on giving new life to a wonderful piece with great history. Gorgeous.


----------

